# 9yr Old Sweet Golden! Can anyone take her in?



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

*9yr Old Sweet Golden! "ohio" Can anyone take her in?*

*I was going through ads at hoobly.com and noticed this ad about a 9yr old golden girl, you can tell through her pictures she is such a sweet & loving girl!
Can anyone take her in?
She is 9yrs old, Spayed, House Trained..And the owner said she can come with her kennel & dog house just in case someone wants to keep her outside!:yuck:
I find this sad because if this girl has been inside her entire life and she is getting older, it would be horrible to shun her outside! 

http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/701835.html*


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

They are looking for the "right" person to take her but don't mind if she is left outside? Poor thing. I hope she gets a good home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor Honey! I always hate the "moving and can't (or is it really, won't?) take the dog along. I've moved from California to Texas and back with my 3 dogs. How about contacting a KY rescue to see if someone will take her. I shudder at the thought of this family dog being kept outside. Looks as if she needs a better (or lesser) diet to help her drop a few pounds, too. Fingers crossed that she gets a good home.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

God I hate seeing ads like that...poor Honey, as she sits posing for those pictures she no clue that her world is about to be turned upside down...her bloody owners need to get 'rid' of her...I do hope somebody loving takes her in and she gets the home she deserves.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

*I agree, I would say if someone got her and kept her as an outside only dog, she could possibly grieve her self to death  or just be overwhelmed by the stress.
I could never Imagine having an animal that long and being able to give them up! It's hard giving any animal up no matter how long you've had them, but as years go on you make a bond, they become a part of your Immediate Family!!!! I'm not saying they dont love her, but it seems they dont want the best for her.
I wonder if they just want to get rid of her, maybe in hopes of a new house with a new puppy. ehh.. Maybe, Maybe not!

I am going to send the ad to a few rescues with in her area, with my conerns, maybe see what can be done about it, if anything.
If a rescue will take her in, and they really want what is best for her then they wouldn't mind to surrender her without the "$100"..
Ill keep everyone posted!
*


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Emma&Tilly - I was just thinking that SAME thing when looking at the pictures!
She has no idea what is going on! She even has her happy face on! It is very sad!!
I to hope who ever takes her can give her a great home!!*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for helping this poor girl.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I just posted a comment on the ad:

I'm sorry, but this sweet girl is nine years old and you're okay with letting her go to a home where they will keep her outside? So not only will she be losing the family that she has grown up with and loves, due to no fault of her own, but now she might be stuck outside if the price is right? It just doesn't seem right to me, I'm sorry.

Have you contacted any Golden rescues? We have quite a few in the state. 

Golden Endings 
http://www.goldenendings.org/

Golden Treasures 
http://www.goldentreasuresrescue.org/

Golden Retriever Rescue in Northeast Ohio
http://www.grinrescue.org/

If you need more help, let me know.

Blair


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Good for you, Blair!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Suggest they contact GRRAND as well. www.grrand.org. They usually are very sympathetic towrards seniors Goldens.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that the rescues can take her in or a good golden family. That family just makes me sick treating her so badly in her senior years.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bless you Blair!!! I hope they listen!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Heartbreaking to look at her trusting face


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Ugh, this one makes me singe! How can you care for a dog all it's life and DUMP it, I don't care what the situation, there are apartments you can rent where you can have dogs, all you have to do is look and be committed to your animal and then moving isn't an issue, people make me crazy! Sorry vent over ... Thanks for posting those links for her Blair - If I were closer I'd go get her, if we can develop a plan to help her I will contribute in any way I can


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Where in Ohio is Chillicotte? I know of someone here in my area that may be interested. We were talking a few days ago and they mentioned they were thinking of adopting a senior dog. I'll have to share this with her tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Nutty's Mom said:


> Where in Ohio is Chillicotte? I know of someone here in my area that may be interested. We were talking a few days ago and they mentioned they were thinking of adopting a senior dog. I'll have to share this with her tomorrow.


 
Chillicothe is in southern Ohio about 1 hour south of Columbus!

I also commented on the page

Blair is right, please don't let this poor baby go to a home where she has to spend her remaining years in the back yard. Please check out the rescues there great!
Heidi36oh


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Nutty's Mom said:


> Where in Ohio is Chillicotte? I know of someone here in my area that may be interested. We were talking a few days ago and they mentioned they were thinking of adopting a senior dog. I'll have to share this with her tomorrow.


If your friend is interested, I would be more than happy to help run a transport. Grove City to Rochester is about a six and a half hour drive. If someone could meet me halfway or even if they would come an hour or two from Rochester, I would be more than happy to help bring Honey to her new home up there.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I live in Madison and would love to help. Is there a need for money? Or, any way I can help long distance?

BTW, how can anyone do this to an animal after so many years of love and trust. This makes me sick and angry.


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Thank you for that offer Blair. I shared the link with her today and she was going to talk to her husband, depending on what he said she was going to call on Honey. Hopefully I'll hear something tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good comments on the ad Blair and Heidi! You both said it much more nicely than I could have.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Oh I really hope it'll work out...poor Honey. She deserves a better home! I lost my love, Cody-boy when he was 9 years old...this person spent the same 9 years with Honey and is ready to "get rid of her". Just speechless


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I really hope some one can take her in, I have left voice mails on two different golden rescues in ohio, So we will see what I get back.
I have emailed one other!
I really hope someone can take honey in!! She does have a very trusting look to her in these pics, and no idea like you all have said her world is about to be torn apart!!
Please keep us posted if your friend may be interested in her, & I'll keep you posted on the rescues, when they call me back!!


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

I haven't heard any more from my friend, I was really hoping that she would be able to take in Honey. It's not looking like it. I want to see a happy ending for her.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*it Is Just So Sad To Me When I Read Stories Of People Toss Ot Seor Dogs. One Of The Saddest I Read Was Whre A Guy Gave Up A 13 Yer Old Golden....and his 15 Year Old Dad. I Would Give Anything To Be Able To Have Kept My Dogs To Those AGes. And They Are Throwing Them Away Is Just To Sad.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kjarv24*

Kjarv24

I clicked on that ad and it says contact member-that would be the lady giving her away. Can you email her and find out if she still needs a home or has found one?

Did you contact the Gold. Ret. Rescue in KY-GRRAND?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is so adorable... naturally, if I lived nearby I'd already have gone to get her and have her on a diet and looking for a forever home!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I haven't heard from any of the rescues, No I haven't contacted GRRAND, I will do that asap!
And I just contacted her, asking if she has found a home for her yet.
I also asked more about her, just in case anyone is interested in her & would like to know more. I will let you know the second she emails me back!!

I really hope someone can take honey, if she is still available. Or a rescue!
I HOPE no one takes her that is just going to throw her in their back yard, poor girl. :no:


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I just emailed Grrand! 
Hopefully they can help, or another rescue.
If I wasn't to scared to make big trips like this by myself I would be more than willing to help!!
So, I am awaiting Emails from Grrand & This person who has Honey!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok just got an email back from the GRRAND Intake Coordinator "Debbie" Here is what she said:
*Kelly,

I am the intake coordinator for GRRAND. We certainly would take the golden if she has no aggression issues or bite history with other dogs or people and can get transport to Cincinnati, however we do not pay for dogs no matter what the circumstances are unless it is a shelter pull fee. We have no need of a dog house or kennel. We do have an owner release form that would need to be filled out & signed whether it is someone who takes her or the owner decides to relinquish.

I would be very surprised if the owner would have success placing a 9 yr old, obese dog whose shots are getting ready to expire for 100.00.

There are other golden rescues that may be closer and I see that in the comment section that it has been suggested to the owner. Perhaps they will rethink the issue. I hope so for the dog's sake.

Regards,
Debbie Thomas, Grrand
www.grrand.org

*What does everyone think should be our next step here?
I've never done this before...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wait for the owner to respond- see if she will give the dog to you or someone else, who could then turn her over to rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelly*

Kelly:

Please ask the owner to respond to GRRAND.
This girl needs a rescue!!!!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I've contacted the owner to ask about Honey, and nothing.....She may contact me today, so I will keep everyone posted.


----------

